# bike seat verses trailer



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD won't be able to go in either one for 5 months yet, but I'm already excited about being able to ride a bike again. Which option is safer, a trailer or seat?


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

A trailer, hands down. A trailer doesn't mess with your sense of balance, keeps the kid close to the ground, and offers some protection in a rollover. A good trailer will also have a mechanism to keep the trailer from tipping even if the bike does. A bike seat means that if you fall or tip your bike, your kid is stuck strapped to the bike and hits the pavement from seat-height.

I'm getting back on the bike this summer and plan to get a trailer and a helmet for my daughter.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I say trailer, but I don't know that for a fact. I just know that I have used one for many years and love it. It feels very safe to me...as safe as bike travel goes anyway.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I would have to say that the trailer is defiantely safer. We just bought one for DS to use on bike rides with daddy and he loves it.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

I have both. I prefer the bike seat especially since I bike mainly on narrow residential roads. I hate when cars come too close to me when I have the trailer. My daughter's seat is a front seat -- she sits in front of me instead of in back. It doesn't noticeably affect my balance and it's easier to get her in unassisted.

I'd say it partly depends on how you use the bike and your lifestyle. My bike is my primary means of transport and I have to get around the the side of the house through a narrow path and down narrow steps with my bike. It's much more practical to use a bike seat as it takes ages to set up the trailer while my daughter gets antsy and gets into mischief. We'd never go anywhere if we only used the trailer.

But then, I don't see transportational cycling as an extremely risky activity -- at least not any more risky than a lot of other every day activities. My daughter rides in the car, climbs on the playground, walks up and down stairs (with me nervously standing by waiting to catch her -- seriously, that freaks me out way more than biking!), and rides in a front bike seat.

All that to say, use what will work for you and what will get you out enjoying yourselves. Trailers are fun and my daughter loves hers, but the excitement my daughter gets riding on my bike is amazing to see. It's one of the ways I hope to set her up for a lifetime of healthy, active living.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

I think they both have ups and downs


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have both, and I feel my DD's far more safe in the seat. I don't like trailing her behind me where it's difficult for cars to see her.


----------



## LittleBlessings (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
I have both, and I feel my DD's far more safe in the seat. I don't like trailing her behind me where it's difficult for cars to see her.

I second that but I also like the trailer for bike paths were there are no cars


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I like the idea of bakfiets.

http://www.bakfiets.nl/eng/models.php


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I like the idea of bakfiets.

http://www.bakfiets.nl/eng/models.php

Believe it or not, I have one of those (the long cargo version)--we brought it with us when we moved back to the U.S. from the Netherlands. They do sell them in the U.S. now (Portland and Seattle, and I'm sure other places by now), but they cost $2000!?!

I love love love it, but it's hard for me to recommend them to folks because of the price here.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
Believe it or not, I have one of those (the long cargo version)--we brought it with us when we moved back to the U.S. from the Netherlands. They do sell them in the U.S. now (Portland and Seattle, and I'm sure other places by now), but they cost $2000!?!

I love love love it, but it's hard for me to recommend them to folks because of the price here.

Do they really? That's pretty pricey. How much are they in the Netherlands or are they the same price there (adjusting for currency)? We are moving to Zurich and I am thinking about importing one.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
Do they really? That's pretty pricey. How much are they in the Netherlands or are they the same price there (adjusting for currency)? We are moving to Zurich and I am thinking about importing one.

We paid about 1100 Euros, but then we got the Value Added Tax returned because we bought it JUST before we moved back to the U.S. So, that saved another 175-200 Euros I think. And we were already paying for a shipping container, so it didn't add tremendously to our moving costs. And we didn't pay any customs fees when the container reached the U.S. All those things add up when they're coming from an importer.

The best deal over there is on used ones. You can always find used ones here, and I'm sure they're on ebay.nl too. They get so much more popular every year that I'm sure you could find a really good price on a 2nd hand one.


----------



## Snuzzmom (Feb 6, 2008)

My research shows that trailers are definitely safer, but my DS hated the trailer and screamed his head off in there.

We got a bike seat that goes on the front of the bike and DS LOVED that. My DH is a very experienced biker, so DS was only ever on his bike.

Also, I should note that we only biked with DS recreationally, not as part of our day-to-day, so DS just wasn't in the seat very much. If I really needed to bike as transportation, I might have kept trying different tactics to get him to enjoy the trailer.


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I like the idea of bakfiets.

http://www.bakfiets.nl/eng/models.php

Sweet! I really want one now.


----------



## mamalemon (Mar 25, 2008)

I understand why trailers are supposed to be safer, but they make me incredibly nervous - both as a rider and a driver. I can't ride with my child behind me where I can't see them and be comfortable.

We have both an I-Bert and a WeeRide (both front mounted) and love them. They do not affect our ride at all and we can point out sights to our children and keep our arms wrapped around them while we ride. We can communicate and ride _together_ instead of me just toting them.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

No matter which you choose: helmet!

Since it sounds like you're planning on using the trailer or seat at about the earliest recommended time, you may want to go to a real bike store to look at helmets. Most of the other places--Target, Walmart, even general sporting goods stores--don't often have any or many of the helmets appropriately sized for 1-2 year olds.

You also want a helmet which is rounded in back rather than pointed, especially if you go with a trailer. The Lil Bell Shell (made by Bell Helmets) is a good one which comes in small sizes and is designed to be comfortable for trailer use.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I like the idea of bakfiets.

http://www.bakfiets.nl/eng/models.php


Ahhh...I was so hoping when I clicked the link that it would be the thing I saw once in Copenhagen. It's sort of close, but not quite.

The thing I saw was an attachment for a regular bike. It attached to the front of the bike, under the handle bars. The wheel came through the middle of it, and you could seat a kid on each side. I guess with a setup like that, the kids would be more at risk of getting thrown out if you had a forward-moving crash, but it would be really great for biking at a leisurely pace. What I saw was a dad with two pretty good sized kids biking through town. Those kids just looked so cute and cozy! I was pregnant with my first at the time, and thought I just have to find that thing someday. This thread sparked my memory - thanks!


----------



## cking (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
I like the idea of bakfiets.

http://www.bakfiets.nl/eng/models.php

Those look awesome! I just saw this guy on a tv show - he's in Philly and does custom trikes. Not exactly the same, and no mention of using them for kids, but it looks cool anyway.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marrymeflyfree* 
Ahhh...I was so hoping when I clicked the link that it would be the thing I saw once in Copenhagen. It's sort of close, but not quite.

The thing I saw was an attachment for a regular bike. It attached to the front of the bike, under the handle bars. The wheel came through the middle of it, and you could seat a kid on each side. I guess with a setup like that, the kids would be more at risk of getting thrown out if you had a forward-moving crash, but it would be really great for biking at a leisurely pace. What I saw was a dad with two pretty good sized kids biking through town. Those kids just looked so cute and cozy! I was pregnant with my first at the time, and thought I just have to find that thing someday. This thread sparked my memory - thanks!

Maybe it was the Triobike? That one is Danish, the front pops off and it becomes a regular bike (it can also turn into a stroller).

I can carry older kids in my Bakfiets too--I've had a 10 year old in there, and it's made to carry up to 4 kids at a time. My 4 year old DD LOVES riding in it with a friend because they stay warm snuggled up against each other. It also has a cover so we can keep riding during the winter (I get wet but they don't--happy dry kids is good enough for me







).


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cking* 
Those look awesome! I just saw this guy on a tv show - he's in Philly and does custom trikes. Not exactly the same, and no mention of using them for kids, but it looks cool anyway.

Those look really similar to the 3-wheel bakfiets you see in the Netherlands--the turning is more difficult, but they definitely carry kids with them! That's really cool that they're trying to make them more affordable in the U.S.!


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom* 
Maybe it was the Triobike? That one is Danish, the front pops off and it becomes a regular bike (it can also turn into a stroller).

Thanks for the link! That's not quite it, but close. The thing I saw looked kind of old...maybe not even made anymore. It was quite a bit smaller than this version - but this new one looks like it is probably considerably safer!


----------



## mumofboyz (Jul 11, 2008)

A couple of good articles comparing different ways to transport child with bike.
http://www.bhsi.org/little1s.htm
http://www.ibike.org/education/infant.htm

After checking with our pedi about our LO's readiness to cycle I ended up getting a trailer. It fit my lifestyle and I feel totally comfortable that my LO is safe back there.

PM me if you have any questions. I researched to death this topic.


----------



## rileyarmstrong19 (May 5, 2009)

*Carrying Children on Bikes - Trailer versus Kid Seat*

New parents who want to cycle with their infant, toddler, or young child have two basic choices. A seat which attaches to the bike behind (usually) the rider, or a trailer which tows behind the bike.

This article is definitely colored by my opinion, which favors the trailer, and some of the safety issues below can sound scary. But ultimately, you have to like your choice, not me. If you feel better with one choice over another despite what I say, then by all means go with your gut. Both choices offer reasonable protection (when used with a helmet) and there's no point in buying something you won't use. Accidents are rare enough that you shouldn't let your fear prevent you from sharing cycling with your small child.

More info...


----------

